# MA/PhD in Cinema - 2012 or 2013



## armen (Nov 22, 2011)

This is a thread for people considering apply for an MA/PhD in Film Studies/Critical Studies/Cinema Studies for admission in either  Fall 2012 or Fall 2013.

There isn't a lot of dialogue among this community of applicants, so perhaps those interested in these degrees can come into this thread and speak to each other exclusively.

If you're considering this option, please share which degree (MA/PhD), what schools you're looking into, when you're thinking of applying, and if you'd like, share some of your information (GPA, test scores, portfolio, writing samples, letters of recommendation).

I am personally thinking of applying in a year, after I graduate (May 2012) for admission in Fall 2013.

I am thinking of applying for an MFA for several schools, but am looking for more information about the MA/PhD and want to apply to select schools for that option.

I was wondering how important a GPA is for these degrees. I don't know my final GPA, but was wondering if the 3.0 range was sufficient? I know a lot else weight into the application, but was wondering if the 3.0 range was completely out of the question.


----------



## Harry Powell (Dec 6, 2011)

Great thread! We need more of these for MA/PHD applicants.

I'm currently a junior film major (B.F.A.) at Syracuse University in the College of Visual and Performing Arts. I am going to apply to an MA program during my senior year so I would be entering in Fall '13.

When I say "I am going to apply to an MA program," I mean literally one program. I believe that Columbia is the only school that could keep me from heading straight to LA after college. It's only a two-year program at one of the finest schools in the world, in the finest city in the world, and it doesn't require the GRE.

Should I lean more towards grad school next year, I would also apply to Wisconsin, NYU, UCLA and USC and Yale.

GPA: 3.68

At this point I'm really just looking for feedback on how I would stand with Columbia.

Armen, you are definitely in range with a 3.0.


----------



## Katie Bruner (Dec 8, 2011)

This site has been a great resource to me so far!

I'm a junior communications major at Texas A&M looking at MA programs in Critical Studies/Film Studies.

I'm looking at USC, UCLA, Columbia, Wisconsin, NYU. 

I'm looking to come back to UT - Austin to do my PhD work, so programs like Yale and Berkely that are PhD only are not ideal for me, even though I'm looking to do academics full time.

GPA: 3.8

I'm hoping that the fact that I'm not coming from a film studies BA specifically isn't a deterrant for me being accepted. Almost all of my undergraduate research work (while in communications) has been related to film (including an honors thesis about factual misrepresentation in film, MPAA ratings analysis, and False light law in docudrama filmmaking) so I do have a film background even though I'm not coming from a film studies major. 

Any advice?


----------



## Homefreylf (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey,
I am currently torn between the MA programs in film studies at NYU and Columbia, and I have to decide in a week and a half! Any advice?


----------



## Hillary (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey y'all! I'm applying for Film Studies/Communications for the Fall 2013 admissions cycle. 

Quick Student Stats:

Majors: a)Film Studies and b)Psychology
Film Studies GPA: 3.97
Overall GPA: 3.794
GRE: Haven't taken (signed up for September 22)
Undergrad College: Emory
Will write Senior Honors Thesis for the 12-13 school year

Schools:
UCI-Visual Studies (PhD)
UCSC-Communications (PhD)
UCSB-Film and Media (MA/PhD)
Chapman-Film Studies (MA)
UCLA-Cinema and Media Studies (MA)
Cal State LA-Telecommunications and Film (MA)

My planned research focus will be on either/both the 1) Psychological Effects of Film & Media and 2) Education/Identity Formation/Other Forms of Development of Film & Media on Children. I've worked as a teacher for 2 years at a local preschool (I love kids!) and the topic of my senior honors thesis is a meta-analysis of the educational costs and benefits of using film and media as learning apparati for kids.

I really don't know what else to say. I don't know the relative chances for me getting into any of these places at all. But I know I worked hard in college so I'm hoping it will pay off if I put some serious effort into applications.


----------



## bingmeng (Jul 16, 2012)

Almost all of my undergraduate research work (while in communications) has been related to film (including an honors thesis about factual misrepresentation in film

http://www.ledlightssell.com/
led bulbs wholesale


----------

